# Introducing Daughter to Hunting



## theamazingdrew (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey Everyone

A buddy of mine frequents here and recommended this as a community to ask for some advice. That said, here goes: my daughter (8 years old) decided a few months back that she wants to start hunting. I've never been a hunter (nothing against it, just never really got into it), although I do have several guns and know my way around them, and have butchered animals. 

To make sure she's got some commitment, I bought her a .22/410 combo, and she's been loving it at the range (we live in Provo and use the outdoor range up by Squaw peak). I put a scope on the 22 and she's getting the hang of it now. So after three months of asking to go hunting and learning her way around a rifle, I think she means it.

I've lived in Utah for a year and don't know the hunting scene at all. I'm going to have both of us take training and get her blue card soon, then after we're licensed I'm thinking of taking her on a hunt for small game to get the feel for things. These are my thoughts, and I'm by no means married to them. Like I said, still trying to figure this out.

That said, I don't know what I'm doing when it comes to hunting. So, any advice? Anyone who knows what they're doing have space for a couple of greenies on a trip? Or thoughts on where to start?




Drew


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Rabbits are at an all time high this year. Find a sage brush area with some ravines and go for a walk.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Any of the walk in access areas in the northern half of the state shoukd hold plenty if small game. Just remember t o register in the WIA program. Its free and only takes a second. Good luck!


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

You are in Provo! You have the lake right there. Plenty of great hunting around. Rabbits are up for sure. Maybe try busting some crows.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I would get out after some cottontails fun easy terrain hunt. I have seen way more this year then ever before.. We counted 32 cottontails 3 or 4 weeks ago in a 3 mile stretch on the way to our family cabin. It was only an hours drive from Provo.


----------



## theamazingdrew (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. Rabbits it is. What's the rule about government land - anything I need to be aware of or is it open for use?

I'll look into the WIA tomorrow as well. Thanks guys!



Drew


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

theamazingdrew said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Rabbits it is. What's the rule about government land - anything I need to be aware of or is it open for use?
> 
> I'll look into the WIA tomorrow as well. Thanks guys!
> 
> Drew


As your nabior and with 4 kids myself 3 of them girls taking them target skeet shooting often. As far as killing an animal I started them with a pellet gun on those Eurasia doves so they get the feeling and concept of taking a life and eating what you do harvest them as they have gotten older seam to be more about shooting the right animal instead of every animal.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely look into the youth pheasant hunt and I believe they also have a youth duck hunt sponsored through the division. They make sure the kids have an opportunity to shoot at something under a safe atmosphere and keep it fun and light. I've had a couple of my children do the pheasant hunt and they both enjoyed it immensely.


----------

